# The Fades



## Moonbat (Sep 22, 2011)

BBC Blurb



> Paul struggles with home and sixth-form life as apocalyptic visions haunt his dreams and a supernatural creature stalks his home town. When he crosses paths with an outcast loner called Neil who can explain what Paul is seeing, his life is transformed.


 
I was wondering if anyone watched this?
I caught it on BBC3 last night at about 9:00pm

I'm not sure what to think, I did like bits of it, and it nice to have a fantasy horror series on the Beeb, but it didn't really have an impact on me, my GF mentioned that some bits were cliche and had been done before. But I liked it, and I might well watch it next Wednesday

If you're in the UK, you should be able to see it here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0151prg/The_Fades_Episode_1/


If anyone did watch it, or does get time to see it let me know what you think.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

This was advertised on the Being Human Facebook page, and I saw (briefly) the ad on TV. I was going to watch it, but forgot.

I think I'll check it out on the iplayer though. Ta, Moonbat!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Sep 23, 2011)

Very creepy!

One scene at about 5 minutes in sent a shudder down my spine. 

Loved the way the lad kept quoting from films (SF, horror and Fantasy) I had to think hard to catch the films he was referring too.

A good start, see where it goes.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 26, 2011)

I've just watched it. Thought it was pretty good (though I don't really know what's going on!) and will probably watch it again.


----------



## spider from mars (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm really enjoying it. The second episode really did it for me. And I love the uber creepiness of the credits!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 4, 2011)

I watched it and was rather impressed, not really expecting something like this from the Beeb. I thought there were a few things that needed ironing out, but as a whole it was something good and different.

As SJAB said the guy quoting SFF left right and centre really added to the piece and gave it a sense of fun, when it came close to being almost too dark.

I like the way everything seems to be linked without feeling too contrived, and the way that Paul is treated is spot on.

My biggest complaint was the lead actor. Everyone else just seemed so well cast, whereas he seemed a bit rigid - but that might just be the way they want the characters to be.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Oct 4, 2011)

I am enjoying it so far. It is the only show so far this season I am actually planning to watch all the way through.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 7, 2011)

JUst watched Episode 3 on BBC iplayer and I really enjoyed it
Not oly does it make me laugh
"you were awake!"
but it also looks great, the apocalypse scenes are good, and I must say it got darker this week, but all the better for it.

I recognise the actor who plays the big bad (at the end) but I can't place him.
Really good show, if you get the chance, watch it.


----------



## Connavar (Oct 7, 2011)

Its one of these shows i wish was on swedish tv and not just 10 historical costume dramas like Lark Rise, Downton Abbey..

I like superantural shows like this and will give this a chance online since its too new to be DVD rental.


----------



## spider from mars (Oct 16, 2011)

Again, loving this. Definitely got darker this week, and all the better for it.


----------



## Fried Egg (Oct 26, 2011)

I've only just watched the first episode (yeah, I know, I'm a bit behind) and I think it's very good so far. Can't wait to watch the rest of the series (that I have lined up to watch on my recorder).


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 31, 2011)

Well it has finished now, and I really enjoyed it.
I don't want to spoil anything, so I wont say much, except that it was pretty good.

It probably started better than it finished, but I wasn't disappointed, and I'm glad I watched a new speculative fiction series on BBC.

Not sure if it is setup for a sequel, but some shocking moments, and a fairly cheesy ending.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 31, 2011)

It was an excellent ending, but cheesy? Perhaps a little, but sometimes these things wrap things up in a nice pink bow. Fades didn't, at least not on a personal level. (Hope that keeps it spoiler free enough)

I did think there was scope for a sequel, just a hint at the end.

(Just remembered a bit of the ending and there is a particular bit that IS quite cheesy...)


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2011)

I enjoyed it too. There's a group on Facebook called Don't let The Fades Fade, so I'm not sure if it is coming back. 

Could not believe Neil did what he did!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I thought the end was good, very brave compared to many television series. Hard hitting in some ways. 

Toward the end I was disliking Neil more than any of the other characters, as Mouse says what he did was so far over the line it was coming around the other way again.

I'm not sure about whether there is going to be a second season, but it seems the writers were leaving the way open for a second. What seemed to be going on at the end and what Neil said seems to indicate there might be something in place...

(I also read an interview where they said there were plans in place for a follow up, but... it all depends on ratings!)


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd like to see another series, and it did seem set up for one.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 31, 2011)

I would too, it's not often that you have a show this dark on TV, and do it well...


----------



## Moonbat (Nov 1, 2011)

> I'd like to see another series


 
Me too.


----------



## Connavar (Jan 10, 2012)

I finished watching The Fades yesterday since we didnt get here on tv i had to watch in other less legal ways.

I thought it was a fresh,dark great supernatural series.  Frankly the poster i saw with the lead, The Fades thing looked lame but it was much better than i thought.  It had supernatural powered hero, creepy flesh eating ghost, nice creepy mood.  Nice humor and mundane realistic look compared to American versions.

I liked everything except the ending if there is no second season coming.  Paul lost too much despite all the heroic things he did.  For an ending and no second season it was a brave but bad ending.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 11, 2012)

I've not heard anything else about the Fades for a while, no mention of a second season or anything.

Glad you enjoyed it though, Conn.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jan 11, 2012)

Strangely enough it was being talked about in SFX this month. A decision is due to be made this month, and we should hear something early March.

Perhaps.


----------



## Connavar (Jan 15, 2012)

Perpetual Man said:


> Strangely enough it was being talked about in SFX this month. A decision is due to be made this month, and we should hear something early March.
> 
> Perhaps.




Some talk is better than nothing.   If it had a complete ending like say Ultraviolet i would say it was a great series and a complete one.  The ending was too much cliffhanger, incomplete for my taste.   You cant just destroy the hero like that.  The darkening heaven thing made me doubt if the story has ended as they planned or not.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 11, 2012)

I read the other day that unfortunately, The Fades won't be returning for a series two. 

http://www.scifinow.co.uk/news/the-fades-series-2-cancelled-by-bbc-three/

(I would've been mad to lose Being Human, but I've no idea what the hell Lip Service is!)


----------

